# Sticky  Is this your puppy? (Biting, Growling, Snapping)



## Jason L

At the suggestion of Maggie Rose Lee, I decided to put this video up one more time for people to see. This is my puppy Ike at 3 months old. As you can see, he was a pain in the butt at that age. Biting, growling, snapping at my face, you name it, he did it and then he did it some more. 

*This is completely normal.* *Your puppy is not crazy, aggressive, mean, angry, insane, etc. etc. And no, he will not be doing this when he is 90lbs* 

Your puppy is just being a puppy and the biting is one of the many "silly puppy crap" (along with others like eating your shoe, pooping the house, barking in the crate, chasing cats and kids) that he will outgrow with the right kind of guidance and training. Enjoy your pups. They are only this stupid once


----------



## onyx'girl

This will be a sticky right??
Don't you just miss that stage Ike was in? 

LOL!:wub:


----------



## bianca

Oh that is brilliant! Thank you so much for this!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I added it to the Puppy 'teaching bite inhibition' sticky..

THANKS for putting it up!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...8-teaching-bite-inhibition-2.html#post1824100


----------



## Jason L

This is Ike 6 weeks later. 

Redirection with a tennis ball





This is Ike 4 months later doing obedience. No Cujo here. 




A lot of time I see people start jumping to conclusion when they see their pups acting up, thinking "if he is like this [biting, snapping, pulling on the leash], what's going to happen when he is 90lbs?" and then they panic and think they MUST get rid of the bad behaviors NOW. 

But it really does not work that way with these little guys. A lot of these behaviors are just puppy antics and they will go away on their own. Others, like pulling on the leash, you have to teach them there is a better way of doing things. But keep in mind you are not going to train the problem away overnight. Everything with dogs take time and this is especially true with pups!


----------



## Jason L

onyx'girl said:


> This will be a sticky right??
> Don't you just miss that stage Ike was in?
> 
> LOL!:wub:


Haha, Jane, he was something else back then. Really wild. For about two months I literally couldn't pet him :laugh:


----------



## Grissom

Thank you so much for reminding me that my adorable, furry, "crazy at times" puppy is completely normal!! Grissom is amazing about 90% of the time, however, at 10 weeks old he has his moments of "frenzied crazy" and when I see that I do wonder if he'd be like that at 90 pounds! Thanks for the reassurance! On a fab note he is sleeping from 10:00 pm to 7:00 am with no whinning, barking, or any carrying on!! He actually lets me get up and get going before I even let him out. He's such a good boy!


----------



## lylol

Jason... those pics say a thousand words... thank you


----------



## BlackPuppy

Love it! I'm so glad that phase passes. I'm lucky that my breeder helped a lot with my new puppy.


----------



## StellaSquash

so.... I'd like to get on the waiting list to have you come train my pup when she's a tiny bit older. she's only 3 months now. lol 

that third video (7 months) is amazing. simply brilliant!


----------



## doggiedad

train, train, train and socialize, socialize, socialize and
don't blame the dog.


----------



## jakeandrenee

What I didn't see in video is Ike talking back by way of barking, growling etc. When I grab Jake by neck and say no bite or no he barks, growls and proceeds to do it again as though he's laughing. I am in tears sometimes over the BACK talk and lack of confidence he presumes I have.


----------



## Mrs.K

Oh my god, this could be Indra, they even look alike LOL.


----------



## Jason L

jakeandrenee said:


> What I didn't see in video is Ike talking back by way of barking, growling etc. When I grab Jake by neck and say no bite or no he barks, growls and proceeds to do it again as though he's laughing. I am in tears sometimes over the BACK talk and lack of confidence he presumes I have.


Different people have different ways of dealing with a bratty pup. As you can see in the video, my way was to just laugh it off and ignore him. Personally I just don't see the need to get into a back and forth with pups about biting at that age (pre-teething) because, frankly, I don't think they even understand what "no" means or if they do, they certainly don't have the discipline to follow through. I think best reaction to this is no reaction. And if the pup eally gets to a point where he is hard to ignore, then crate for awhile.


----------



## Mrs.K

doggiedad said:


> train, train, train and socialize, socialize, socialize and
> don't blame the dog.



could you please tell that my husband. :help:


----------



## jakeandrenee

Well the bruises all over arms and legs make it pretty hard to ignore...as he is getting older bite is harder and those puppy teeth are a lot sharper!


----------



## emCee

hey what do you use for treats when doing obedience?


----------



## Jason L

Just his regular meal stuff. I feed raw so sometimes it's premade raw patties, sometimes beef stew chunks, sometimes turkey cutlets, anything that can be cut into small pieces.


----------



## katieliz

jason how incredibly valuable these videos are and mrl thanks for suggesting he post them (again), they will help SO many people!


----------



## GSDMUM

Mine used to backtalk and bark in our faces, but she eventually grew out of that.


----------



## StellaG

Thank you so very much for posting this "before" and "after" video of Ike. I have a 10 week old GSD girl who does this same exact thing. I am a brand new dog parent and I have been worried to death she is aggressive and worried the bigger she gets the harder she might bite. (My arms look like I lost in a cat fight!)
She started just softly teething a few weeks ago and has now moved on to the biting, snapping, whining etc. She seems very sassy and talks back when she doesn't get her way! We just started puppy school where they also teach diversion and positive reinforcement. Your Ike is so well trained now, I hope we can be there one day 
Thanks again, even after reading pages and pages of advice this video give me much more hope for my sassy girl!


----------



## SummerLove

*Yes, this is our puppy!*

Hi all! First time poster here! I realize this is an older thread, hope it's ok to post here since my question is related to "biting/Snapping"!

Thanks for the video - it is so reassuring (our pup "Summer", almost 4 months old, behaves the EXACT same way.)
The biting during petting seems to be getting better in the last 2 weeks. But she is developing some other kind of biting and we would greatly appreciate some advice! 
When we go on walks, there are specific areas where she suddenly gets super excited and proceeds to jump and bite (our pants, leash, hands -whatever she can get her teeth on). We have tried ignoring, asking for sits/downs with treat - sometimes it works, sometimes she ignores and snaps/bites harder (starts playing tug with whatever she has her teeth in).
Areas include:
- One specific intersection during a neighborhood walk (always trigger, with or without cars/other people)
- Upon return to the backyard gate at our home (almost always trigger)
- When we begin walking out/start our walk, again in the backyard (occasionally trigger)

Any ideas why these might be the case? 
Initially I was not too worried about this behavior... but recently when she bites she has drawn blood a few times - not necessarily because she is clamping down hard, but because when she jumps and bites, when she "descends" from her jump and still has our hand in her mouth, the downward dragging motion makes the bite worse and break skin (Is that normal?) I'd like to think that breaking skin is not ok, but we don't know how to stop this behavior! 

The latest experiment we are trying to manage this behavior is using the tug ball - she seems to focus on that when we bust it out... so the last day or two has been a bit better. But if anyone has other suggestions, will be most welcomed!


----------



## Castlemaid

Hi Welcome to the forum - thanks for bumping up this thread - I did make it a sticky - looks like it fell through some cracks back in 2010. 

As for Summer - crazy behaviour on walks is also pretty normal at this stage. How long are these leash walks? How often? With pups this young, they get bored real fast on walks - I'm guessing the leaving the house part is just excitement, then the one intersection is a few seconds of doing nothing and getting bored, and/or this hyperness could also be a stress reliever. 

Walking nicely on leash takes a huge amount of mental effort for a young pup this age, building up stress, and they may just need to blow the pressure at certain points in time. Going through those little biting fits can be a way for her to relieve some of that stress. The intersection in and of itself probably has nothing to do her going nuts, may just be a random association from previous walks, where she was reaching her max mental limit of being able to focus and behave, relieved some of that stress by burning off mental energy, then felt more relaxed and was able to continue. Now the association is made with that spot, whether she needs to blow off stress or not. 

I think bringing the ball along is a GREAT idea! Stop and play tug along the way a few times to make the walk less boring, and to give her a bit of a break from having to be so good all the time. You can get her to carry the ball too for some period of time: she can't bite if she has a ball in her mouth.


----------



## SummerLove

Thanks Castlemaid!
In terms of exercise, she gets walked twice a day, about 30 minutes each (plus about an hour combined of running around/chasing balls in the back yard). 
That's very interesting to learn about mental effort/stress! We'll definitely try breaking up the walks with moments of play in between.


----------



## CrystalV

I'm so glad this video is on here....thank you


----------



## LuvShepherds

This is amazing. I wish he was still here. How did he teach fuss as position? My puppy doesn't get it and I'm not doing such a good job of teaching him.


----------



## Rosy831

LuvShepherds said:


> This is amazing. I wish he was still here. How did he teach fuss as position? My puppy doesn't get it and I'm not doing such a good job of teaching him.



I don't know how he taught it, but I taught it with perch work. I also recently went back to tighten up front with the perch.


----------



## LuvShepherds

Rosy831 said:


> I don't know how he taught it, but I taught it with perch work. I also recently went back to tighten up front with the perch.


We have the front end down, but he refuses to move his back end, so perch hasn't worked for us.


----------



## Castlemaid

You have to show him how to move his hind legs on a perch. You can nudge them over with your feet. 

There are a lot of good videos on Youtube that show you how to start perch work by getting the dog to face you, and move around to keep facing as you move around. Only when he gets those basics down you start doing fuss with the perch work. 

Even without a perch, you can teach a dog to move his rear end by luring his head in the opposite direction. 

If he refuses to move his rear, he has no rear-end awareness. Perch work is to teach rear-end awareness. Use your body and luring to move him, and reward even a quarter inch of rear-end movement and move on from there. 

Are you working with a club? The members should have a bazillion tricks in their collective bag for teaching the basics. Ask for help.


----------



## LuvShepherds

The club doesn't teach perch for some reason. Yes, I'm with a club. I haven't been invited to join yet but I go to their events. I'll keep working on it. My puppy loses focuses if I try to move him, he can perch on a step with his front end. I had no trouble teaching that.


----------



## Castlemaid

You don't have to do perch. It was but one suggestion. It takes several sessions over several days to teach these skills. I've only suggested this yesterday - I would expect a couple of weeks before your puppy understands to focus on you AND move his butt at the same time. I wouldn't be so fast to dismiss a technique because you didn't give it time (I only suggested this yesterday - barely enough time to even start training, too soon to know if it is going to work or not). 

Perch is but one way to teach rear-end awareness and proper foos position. If your club doesn't do perch, I'm sure they have other ways of working dogs and pups to teach them the basics. You may have to take the initiative and ask for help - I'm sure they would be happy to help.


----------



## LuvShepherds

I started working on it three months ago. We had a perch thread way back then. I'm looking for another technique. Our club doesn't do this type of skill. They teach a different method of heeling, which works, but doesn't have the same smooth look or feel.


----------



## Steve Strom

LuvShepherds said:


> I started working on it three months ago. We had a perch thread way back then. I'm looking for another technique. Our club doesn't do this type of skill. They teach a different method of heeling, which works, but doesn't have the same smooth look or feel.


When you first take him off the perch, its probably not going to be smooth either. This doesnt help with correct positioning, but you can stand directly in front of him with food in your fist and move around the perch to the right or left not letting him have the food till he swings his rear. Once thats pretty fluid you can do the same thing with food in your left hand and you in basic position.

You can heel in a left circle smaller and smaller till he has to swing his rear to be able to move with you. You can use a touch stick (that may have different names) in your left hand and thats just a long enough rod or dowel you can tap his rear with so that he swings it to avoid the tap. Some dogs will just ignore that.

You can teach him to heel backwards, then spin to the left. You can teach a quarter left turn first, then just continue that around once he's fluid with it. There's no single thing. Just play around with the different methods and see what works with him.


----------



## LuvShepherds

I will try that. It's like he's glued to the spot once he gets into position and gets rewarded. I'm going to try holding onto the reward until he moves. I obviously haven't been working on it daily, but it do get back it it regularly. I haven't tried to take him off the perch yet, either. Maybe he's ready for that.

He is very mouthy and if I use a stick, he will spin around and bite at it. Anything other than me is a distraction. He is only 7 months old, maybe his attention span isn't long enough yet, but I see younger puppies who have learned it.

I've worked on plain heeling and he is pretty good at that with no distractions, and ok at the turns, but he doesn't have much fluidity and he's not paying attention to me.


----------



## Steve Strom

You need the attention first. No matter which way you end up doing the different pieces, attention first. I'd forget about moving at all for right now and just work on attention in position with no distractions till he's able to stay focused for at least a minute.


----------



## LuvShepherds

Ok. He will watch me for about twenty seconds, then his eyes slide away. He is always on the alert for something moving or that needs his attention.


----------



## Castlemaid

I wish I could see what you are doing so I can give the right advice. There's probably one little step somewhere in the training that is missing to make that light-bulb in your pup's head light up. It can be so valuable to have someone watch us and give feedback.


----------



## LuvShepherds

Thank you Castle. I know but in have no way to video and post. I'm sure I am doing something wrong, since everyone else has been able to teach pivot. I'm going to keep working on it using different suggestions. I also found a video gave me ideas which could work. I have to remind myself he is only 7 months old and a male. He isn't going to learn the same way or as quickly as my female. She picked up everything very easily and quickly. The breeder had two older dogs from the same lines but not completely mature yet. The female was already well trained. The male was still squirmy and hyper.

We are doing a standard obedience class with our club and he doing alright there. Not perfect, but he is picking up the tasks.


----------



## jakeoz

So glad I found this thread - completely new to this. My wife and I have our first GSD (and first dog together) who is just over 11 weeks (we've had her for not quite a month) and we thought we were doing something wrong! She is a little ball of teeth and fur - when shes good she is the cutest little thing, but thats for about 10% of the time - nothing seems to work except treats, but we dont want an unhealthy pup so it's not a long term strategy. It's good to see that this is normal and that they do grow out of it - might help reinforce our patience which was getting strained!  We have lots of toys and things for her to redirect on, but when we try to get her to bite them instead she just growls and gets more worked up!


----------



## WagonerNala

*Awesome Thread*

I am so glad I found this thread. Our GSD is about 11 weeks. She is Ike exactly. chews on things, barks, nips, snaps. She does have sit down, sometimes. She also has lay down, but only with a little guidance. She is pretty good on leash walking as long as it's not connected to her harness. If I connect it to her collar, she will walk with me. 

I am training her in German commands, just difficult right now. She is pretty much crate trained, but does NOT like puppy pads in her crate. She will chew those up and pee on the crate floor, but not in her bed. She is house trained for the most part. She will go to the door, but when we miss her cues she will pee in the house. 

I love my Nala. I have wanted a pure GSD my entire life. I finally got one for my 40th birthday. Thankfully I am able to be home with her to try to get her training as good as I can. I have a 4 year old so I can't have her loose yet.

This is a great thread for anyone that thinks their dog is crazy. I am going to show this to my wife. Thank you so much!!:grin2:


----------



## czarna91

Hello everyone! I am new to the forum as well and not sure whether the thread is still active, but wanted to say I am also glad I've found this, as my nearly 14 week old WGSD is still biting A LOT and I was getting worried. 

She has got all different types of toys and chews, as well as biting sticks and branches in our back garden.

I have heard that I shouldn't walk her more than 5 minutes per month of her life, so nearly for 20 minutes now. What do you guys think about that? I feel like that is not enough for her to 'use up' her energy?


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

It would be much better to use training to burn up her energy than walking. Short sessions teaching her obedience will require her to use her brain and that will tire her out quicker than a walk. Nothing wrong with short walks, but the more walking time you add on the more conditioned she will get and require even more...
Puppy classes are great but if that is not an option, there are tons of training videos on YouTube.
The biting phase will pass. If putting a toy in her mouth to keep her off of you doesn't work, then in the crate she goes until she calms down.


----------



## hayesj

Yep, going through the same thing with my 11 week old WL. I caught myself getting angry today and gave him a good scruff shake that hurt his feelings, but got his attention. He knows sit, down, come (75%) but for some reason, reacts to the word "Stay". I know it will pass, but my arms look awful. Have to constantly remind myself to end on a positive note and not let my emotions get the best of me.


----------



## Alan_995

SummerLove said:


> Hi all! First time poster here! I realize this is an older thread, hope it's ok to post here since my question is related to "biting/Snapping"!
> 
> Thanks for the video - it is so reassuring (our pup "Summer", almost 4 months old, behaves the EXACT same way.)
> The biting during petting seems to be getting better in the last 2 weeks. But she is developing some other kind of biting and we would greatly appreciate some advice!
> When we go on walks, there are specific areas where she suddenly gets super excited and proceeds to jump and bite (our pants, leash, hands -whatever she can get her teeth on). We have tried ignoring, asking for sits/downs with treat - sometimes it works, sometimes she ignores and snaps/bites harder (starts playing tug with whatever she has her teeth in).
> Areas include:
> - One specific intersection during a neighborhood walk (always trigger, with or without cars/other people)
> - Upon return to the backyard gate at our home (almost always trigger)
> - When we begin walking out/start our walk, again in the backyard (occasionally trigger)
> 
> Any ideas why these might be the case?
> Initially I was not too worried about this behavior... but recently when she bites she has drawn blood a few times - not necessarily because she is clamping down hard, but because when she jumps and bites, when she "descends" from her jump and still has our hand in her mouth, the downward dragging motion makes the bite worse and break skin (Is that normal?) I'd like to think that breaking skin is not ok, but we don't know how to stop this behavior!
> 
> The latest experiment we are trying to manage this behavior is using the tug ball - she seems to focus on that when we bust it out... so the last day or two has been a bit better. But if anyone has other suggestions, will be most welcomed!


 how is summer doing now ? I am going through a smililar situation. My 4 month old gsd bravo is insane right now, first time dog owner ,he ignores everything and still goes for my hands or feet in a agressive attitude. I doubt it's because of his teething , it seems like he is defending himself and bites me for pain and worries me because im running out of options


----------



## BlitzTheGSD

Jason L said:


> At the suggestion of Maggie Rose Lee, I decided to put this video up one more time for people to see. This is my puppy Ike at 3 months old. As you can see, he was a pain in the butt at that age. Biting, growling, snapping at my face, you name it, he did it and then he did it some more.
> 
> *This is completely normal.* *Your puppy is not crazy, aggressive, mean, angry, insane, etc. etc. And no, he will not be doing this when he is 90lbs*
> 
> Your puppy is just being a puppy and the biting is one of the many "silly puppy crap" (along with others like eating your shoe, pooping the house, barking in the crate, chasing cats and kids) that he will outgrow with the right kind of guidance and training. Enjoy your pups. They are only this stupid once
> 
> YouTube - Petting Ike





THANK YOU FOR THIS! Blitz is 14 weeks old and I have yet to be able to pet him, even once, without being attacked. I know its a puppy thing but it def gets a little frustrating when you the see cute puppy laying there, you go to pet him, and the great white landshark comes out of nowhere in full force. We are doing alot of training and hes great with everything else so Im sure he'll kick the habit at some point (yes, he has enough toys and gets enough exercise). But again, thank you, I needed to see this today to gain some of my sanity back and confirm I dont have the only maniac lol


----------



## CEMC

Mine was (is) a lot like that but without the vocalizations (which I find very funny). My wife and I had arms that looked like we had wrestled a barbed wire fence.  He's now almost 8 months and still likes to greet a pat with an open mouth but he doesn't squeeze down as much and his teeth are not needles anymore. He is getting less and less mouthy with each passing week but he has to be reprimanded once in awhile because he will bruise us when he's very excited. 
This stage is a pain but it can be enjoyable when taken with a good attitude. Later, when he settles down we will miss some of the funny antics he does now.


----------



## WNGD

"Blitz is 14 weeks old and I have yet to be able to pet him, even once, without being attacked."

"He's now almost 8 months and still likes to greet a pat with an open mouth but he doesn't squeeze down as much and his teeth are not needles anymore"

"My arms look like I crawled through barbed wire, he's like a 5 month old demon, I redirect him with flowers and ice cream, I have to wear cowboy boots and linesman's gloves, I'm afraid of my 14 week old dog, I'm literally crying every day, I want to give away my 12 week old puppy away, he bit my 4 year old's eye" ..... *don't worry, they grow out of it.*...

No no no no NO!!
I don't know whether to scream or just shake my head. The entire thread makes me sad.


----------



## tim_s_adams

WNGD said:


> "Blitz is 14 weeks old and I have yet to be able to pet him, even once, without being attacked."
> 
> "He's now almost 8 months and still likes to greet a pat with an open mouth but he doesn't squeeze down as much and his teeth are not needles anymore"
> 
> "My arms look like I crawled through barbed wire, he's like a 5 month old demon, I redirect him with flowers and ice cream, I have to wear cowboy boots and linesman's gloves, I'm afraid of my 14 week old dog, I'm literally crying every day, I want to give my 12 week old puppy away, he bit my 4 year old's eye" ..... *don't worry, they grow out of it.*...
> 
> No no no no NO!!
> I don't know whether to scream or just shake my head. The entire thread makes me sad.


Takes me back to some of the childrearing philosophies of the early to mid '70s. It was the birth of the purely positive years. Didn't benefit kids, doesn't benefit dogs either! IMHO...

But it is funny to watch, you gotta admit!


----------



## tim_s_adams

tim_s_adams said:


> Takes me back to some of the childrearing philosophies of the early to mid '70s. It was the birth of the purely positive years. Didn't benefit kids, doesn't benefit dogs either! IMHO...
> 
> But it is funny to watch, you gotta admit!


A little less permissive indulgence with a little better communication, get both puppy and parent (although I hate that word, but owner is really no better!), to a much better place WAY quicker! 

Give me 3 days with that...literally all it would take!


----------



## WNGD

tim_s_adams said:


> Takes me back to some of the childrearing philosophies of the early to mid '70s. It was the birth of the purely positive years. Didn't benefit kids, doesn't benefit dogs either! IMHO...
> 
> But it is funny to watch, you gotta admit!


I keep waiting for someone to use the 1-2-3 counting method


----------



## CEMC

I read everything I could find and most of the information said that puppy biting was natural for them since their mouths are all they have to explore the world. I don't like being torn to pieces by a needle toothed puppy but I didn't want to punish him for doing what is part of his nature to do. I used "NO" and even tried a few of the ways his siblings and his mother reacted to rough biting and I was able to get him to stop for a moment but the next time he would do it all over again. 
All I can say is that he improved steadily and now it is nowhere near how bad it was when he was younger & had his baby teeth.


----------



## WNGD

CEMC said:


> I read everything I could find and most of the information said that puppy biting was natural for them since their mouths are all they have to explore the world. I don't like being torn to pieces by a needle toothed puppy but I didn't want to punish him for doing what is part of his nature to do. I used "NO" and even tried a few of the ways his siblings and his mother reacted to rough biting and I was able to get him to stop for a moment but the next time he would do it all over again.
> All I can say is that he improved steadily and now it is nowhere near how bad it was when he was younger & had his baby teeth.


I don't want to come off as mean or snarky but we hear this soooo much, it's frustrating. 
1/ It IS natural for a young GSD puppy to mouth/nip and even snarl/bite to explore their world and boundaries

2/ It's not punishing, it's setting boundaries and expectations, exactly what he's face from litter mates and his mother. Real punishment is to ignore it/accept it/justify it and then have to deal with a truly unruly and dangerous dog at 5-7 months or more.

3/ So don't punish, never get mad, never hit which are easier if you're exasperated. Set boundaries, correct swiftly and fairly such that the outcome of his fun in treating you like a litter mate chew toy is outweighed by the outcome.

Also, understand true teething/mouthing vs play/boundary seeking.

Unhealthy/unnecessary biting at 12-16 weeks old can be just about eliminated in hours/days, not weeks/months.


----------



## CEMC

Like I said earlier, I corrected him every time, let's face it it's virtually impossible to just sit there while a puppy with a mouth full of teeth like a piranha gnaws on you. However although he stopped momentarily he started again pretty quickly. My wife and I wish we had known how to corrected permanently much sooner because we took a beating! In fact this GSD is not our first dog by a long shot. We have raised Dobermans, Rottweilers & many crossbreeds raging from lap dogs to large ones & neither of us recall ever having a situation that came remotely close to what we experienced with our little GSD. My wife was embarrassed to be seen in public because her arms looked like those of a drug addict. Since I handle him the most mine were even worse. Anyway it's over now and we're doing very well with him so far.


----------



## WNGD

CEMC said:


> Like I said earlier, I corrected him every time, let's face it it's virtually impossible to just sit there while a puppy with a mouth full of teeth like a piranha gnaws on you. However although he stopped momentarily he started again pretty quickly. My wife and I wish we had known how to corrected permanently much sooner because we took a beating! In fact this GSD is not our first dog by a long shot. We have raised Dobermans, Rottweilers & many crossbreeds raging from lap dogs to large ones & neither of us recall ever having a situation that came remotely close to what we experienced with our little GSD. My wife was embarrassed to be seen in public because her arms looked like those of a drug addict. Since I handle him the most mine were even worse. Anyway it's over now and we're doing very well with him so far.


I had 2 Rotties as a kid when few people even knew what they were but after that all GSD. Many people report that GSD are the worst biters/nippers they have ever had but it's not been my experience that they are bad at all. 

It's when I keep reading how they are absolute hellions that can't be controlled that I ask for video and no one seems able to provide. It's like the pup knows when the camera rolls


----------



## David Winners

WNGD said:


> I had 2 Rotties as a kid when few people even knew what they were but after that all GSD. Many people report that GSD are the worst biters/nippers they have ever had but it's not been my experience that they are bad at all.
> 
> It's when I keep reading how they are absolute hellions that can't be controlled that I ask for video and no one seems able to provide. It's like the pup knows when the camera rolls


They have never had Mals


----------



## WNGD

David Winners said:


> They have never had Mals


haha true


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Had a Rott, have WL GSDs, got Mals .. I am not a chew toy. It's not up for negotiation.


----------



## Damicodric

He’s thirteen now.

Wonder if he’s still biting, huh?

(@MineAreWorkingline - Sorry, couldn’t help myself). 😉


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Damicodric said:


> He’s thirteen now.
> 
> Wonder if he’s still biting, huh?
> 
> (@MineAreWorkingline - Sorry, couldn’t help myself). 😉


Lol. I hate when that happens!


----------



## David Winners

Damicodric said:


> He’s thirteen now.
> 
> Wonder if he’s still biting, huh?
> 
> (@MineAreWorkingline - Sorry, couldn’t help myself). 😉


Let's hope so!


----------



## onyx'girl

"He’s thirteen now.

Wonder if he’s still biting, huh? "

Ike passed last year. I'm sure he is still biting at the Bridge.


----------



## morbidv

Wow I'm just reading this and makes me feel so good that I'm not the only one my puppy is the same this thread was a big help i was thinking I was doing everything wrong
*nice to see people not judge and give advice cause I'm the end we're all trying to do the same thing*


----------



## WNGD

morbidv said:


> Wow I'm just reading this and makes me feel so good that I'm not the only one my puppy is the same this thread was a big help i was thinking I was doing everything wrong
> *nice to see people not judge and give advice cause I'm the end we're all trying to do the same thing*


Search puppy biting in the "search community" box above. there are hundreds of threads, mostly good ones.


----------

